# Helsingborg - a pearl of the Sound



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Helsingborg:


Untitled by syod, on Flickr


Helsingborg II by DKFonne, on Flickr


Helsingborg III by DKFonne, on Flickr


Helsingborg II by DKFonne, on Flickr


Gustav Adolfs Kyrka by Giovanni08, on Flickr


Trasferta ad Helsingborg 28-7-2012 by dariokart, on Flickr


Helsingborg Beach - Saturday night by freddy.olsson, on Flickr


Helsingborg Beach by freddy.olsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Summers gone by GittanRO, on Flickr


2012-08-19 by Giåm, on Flickr


Summer evening stroll (Helsingborg) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


P6030361 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


Framed 2 by GittanRO, on Flickr


E0230106 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


P6030359 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


P6030358 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


E0230100 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


E0230099 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


E0230093 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


Helsingborg (Suecia) by Juan JosÃ© Nogueira, on Flickr


We lived here in the 1970:ies by vanstaffs, on Flickr


Tornhus by GittanRO, on Flickr


Cool timber statue by vanstaffs, on Flickr





P6030356 by Apollo Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely....:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> lovely....:cheers:


Indeed.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Helsingborg:


Helsingborg Town-House in Frog Perpective. 39 by dekayne, on Flickr


Terrace stairs and Castle Kärnan 29 by dekayne, on Flickr


2012-06-21 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-06-21 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-06-17 by Giåm, on Flickr


Olsons Buttery ( Olsons Skafferi) by dekayne, on Flickr


2012-09-15 by Giåm, on Flickr


2012-01-08 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Good presentation of Malmö's nice neighbour city!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> Good presentation of Malmö's nice neighbour city!


Thank you, Nightsky!  I like Helsingborg myself, too.


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

Very beautiful, thank you for posting these pictures. I am truly proud of being born in this beautiful city. Tack, från en stolt helsingborgare! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Orionol said:


> Very beautiful, thank you for posting these pictures. I am truly proud of being born in this beautiful city. Tack, från en stolt helsingborgare! :cheers:


Thank you very much for your positive feedback. It is nice to know that you like living in Helsingborg which looks great. Varsågod från en beundrat stockholmare.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Helsingborg:


Welcome Home Sister by Ruben Larsson, on Flickr


It's red by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Stortorget Helsingborg by Sanjaaa, on Flickr


Mr Stenbock by Sanjaaa, on Flickr


IMG_4559 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


Stairs in the park by Ztnaks, on Flickr


Illuminated night sky by faheemhdk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg is also covered with nsow:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamsandin/8255349124/


the Hotel by pilsnerjohan, on Flickr


Fountain of blue by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jul i stan by alicenilsson, on Flickr


View to Helsingborg by Caj Sjoman, on Flickr


Södra gatan in Helsingborg by Caj Sjoman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The lights of Helsingborg seen from Snekkersten harbour (havn) in Denmark:


View from Snekkersten Havn by Peter Bros Nissen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweden, Helsingborg Time Lapse by Anaxan Open Media, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The modern district of the city - Northern harbour/Norra hamnen:


Norra hamnen by AndreasJ!, on Flickr


2011-10-01 by Giåm, on Flickr


2011-04-08 by Giåm, on Flickr


Norra Hamnen by Sanjaaa, on Flickr


Norra Hamnen by Sanjaaa, on Flickr


Norra Hamnen by Sanjaaa, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeddan/6039381583/


Norra Hamnen by Sanjaaa, on Flickr

Extras 


Helsingborg by Sanjaaa, on Flickr


Helsingborg, Stortorget, Grand Hotell by Sanjaaa, on Flickr


2011-10-01 by Giåm, on Flickr


Piren i Norra Hamnen Helsingborg, våg 3. by JonasHallstrom, on Flickr


Piren i Norra Hamnen Helsingborg, våg 1. by JonasHallstrom, on Flickr


Järnvägsmännens brygga by Sanjaaa, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

what a fantastic places have you shown us in all your threads dj4life.. thanks !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful collection of photos....thanks dj4life. :cheers:


----------



## BgN (Dec 7, 2012)

Amazing Helsinborg,definitely one of my fav in Sweden! Thx for those beautiful photos


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures of Malmö's beautiful neighbour city!:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Time for an update.  It seems that a Light festival 2013 took place in Helsingborg not so long ago:


Drömljus by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Circular light by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Knutpunkten Helsingborg by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Blue statue by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Street light by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Comfort tree by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Magic tree by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


White fountain of light by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Red wall by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


See you by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Red and green by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Bad weather beam of light by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Beam of church by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Blue night by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Ceiling of light by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Drömljus by Dannio Nguyen, on Flickr


2013-01-08 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

2010-07-14 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Flowers in Helsingborg by Nefermiw, on Flickr


Last light by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


Påsk i Helsingborg by Katarina Jardenberg, on Flickr


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

Truly amazing city!!! Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice city!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some night itme pictures:


HELSINGBORG BY NIGHT.. par beata.plochfristedt, sur Flickr


HELSINGBRORG par beata.plochfristedt, sur Flickr


HELSINGBORG... par beata.plochfristedt, sur Flickr


HELSINGBORG par beata.plochfristedt, sur Flickr


Helsingborg Arena par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Helsingborg Arena par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A habour area scene (HDR):


Tour di Helsingborg, Svezia: il porto, e le colline.. by marcofama.it, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bräcke Mölla windmill which is located in Stattena, northern part of Helsingborg:


The windmill - superwide view by vanstaffs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Harbour sunset par Joakim Berndes | Fotograf, sur Flickr


Perspektiv par Joakim Berndes | Fotograf, sur Flickr


Nightly dogwalk par Joakim Berndes | Fotograf, sur Flickr


Helsingborg par Marko Inkinen, sur Flickr


2013-04-06 par Giåm, sur Flickr


Trädgårdsgatan in Helsingborg par GittanRO, sur Flickr


Helsingborg lighthouse par Sticky Stuff 58, sur Flickr


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

^^

Love it, dj4life you are doing a great work!!
I will post some picture as well of Helsingborg this week.

:applause::cheers:


BTW; Bräcke Mölla is more located in Fredriksdal, I would say. But Stattena and Fredriksdal is near each other so it happens that people confuse both of those areas.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Orionol said:


> ^^
> 
> Love it, dj4life you are doing a great work!!
> I will post some picture as well of Helsingborg this week.
> ...


Thank you for a nice comment, Orionol! kay: It would be really interesting to see the pictures you took. 

To be honest, I am not very familiar with Skåne. By searching for pictures I try to learn more about this region, i.e. expand the theoretical knowledge. Thank you for explaning where Bräcke Mölla is.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View over Stortorget from Kärnan:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409311114/in/set-72157632051326862/

Stortorget:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409351860/in/set-72157632051326862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409359266/in/set-72157632051326862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409365488/in/set-72157632051326862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409384406/in/set-72157632051326862/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409406370/in/set-72157632051326862/

Stortorget and the City Hall:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409539302/in/set-72157632051326862/

Hamntorget:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7409579010/in/set-72157632051326862/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Trip in Helsingborg par ArielWow, sur Flickr


Trip in Helsingborg par ArielWow, sur Flickr


Trip in Helsingborg par ArielWow, sur Flickr


Trip in Helsingborg par ArielWow, sur Flickr


Trip in Helsingborg par ArielWow, sur Flickr


Trip in Helsingborg par ArielWow, sur Flickr


Trip in Helsingborg par ArielWow, sur Flickr


IMG_8330.jpg par Patrik Hägne, sur Flickr


Ramlösa Brunnspark par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Järnvägsgatan Helsingborg par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


2013-05-18 par Giåm, sur Flickr


2013-05-18 par Giåm, sur Flickr


2013-05-18 par Giåm, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/7697549174/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hemstaden. #helsingborg #ig_sweden #ig_everything by Mats Rosenqvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

20130605075852.jpg by davidelmlund, on Flickr


DSC_0654 by HEFA75, on Flickr


Ken's photo from Helsingborg by bergy680, on Flickr


Ken's photo from Helsingborg by bergy680, on Flickr


Ken's photo of Helsingborg by bergy680, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

sunset in Helsingborg by Jule0403, on Flickr


Helsingborg by Jule0403, on Flickr


Swedish public toilet #sweden #helsingborg #toilet by Volgar, on Flickr


Helsingborg from the ferry by Yana A37, on Flickr


2013-07-12 by Giåm, on Flickr


Welcome to Pålsjö Castle by vanstaffs, on Flickr


Vikingsberg. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


Kulla Gunnarstorp. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


Sofiero castle. by Ia Löfquist, on Flickr


2013-07-08 by Giåm, on Flickr


DSC01174 by HEFA75, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg strand, Sweden by Forxmas, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg by lenacornerstone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg panorma by John | Niklasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kärnan - A medieval castle in Helsingborg, Sweden par Ankita Banerji, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg, Skåne, Sweden por fotograf_zayer, en Flickr


Helsingborg, Skåne, Sweden por fotograf_zayer, en Flickr


Helsingborg, Skåne, Sweden por fotograf_zayer, en Flickr


Helsingborg, Skåne, Sweden por fotograf_zayer, en Flickr


Helsingborg, Skåne, Sweden por fotograf_zayer, en Flickr


Helsingborg, Skåne, Sweden por fotograf_zayer, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

So wird in Schweden gefeiert ;-) by HendrikSchulz, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

From now I will upload a lot of photos here, because I live in Helsingborg 
This is a first photo - a photo of "Pålsjö slott"


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

A new photo - of "Kvickbron" in the port of Helsingborg.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg, Konserthaus by The Cavern Beatles' Photo Blog, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

The port of Helsingborg


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Sofiero Helsingborg


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Winter at Vasatorp


View of Öresund


The port of Helsingborg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures, Erik! Thank you very much for sharing them with the forum community.


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

dj4life said:


> Great pictures, Erik! Thank you very much for sharing them with the forum community.


Thank you too!


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Landborgen



The sunset in Hittarp.



:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Erik, can we agree on posting pictures of urban areas (Helsingborg and some smaller towns that are nearby, castles) rather than pictures of lakes, ponds or woods in this thread as this section of the forum is primarily dedicated to pictures of various cities, towns (regions in more rare cases)? Your beautiful pictures of nature can be posted in the thread dedicated to *Sweden*.


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

dj4life said:


> Erik, can we agree on posting pictures of urban areas (Helsingborg and some smaller towns that are nearby, castles) rather than pictures of lakes, ponds or woods in this thread as this section of the forum is primarily dedicated to pictures of various cities, towns (regions in more rare cases)? Your beautiful pictures of nature can be posted in the thread dedicated to *Sweden*.


Ok


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

And construction-photos, is this the right thread? 

New skyscrapers in Ringstorp are coming up...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

It would be great, if you posted such pictures in *this thread*.


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Fine! The new "Pålsjöbaden" begins to take shape


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

"Sofiero Slott"/"Sofiero Castle"


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View-of-Helsingborg by pelle__66, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg by Akapov Photography, on Flickr

Helsingborg by Frank Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have run out of pictures...


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

And now, some new photos! 

Ringstorpshöjden on september 20th...









Rinstorpshöjden on november 20th...
It's moving forward!









"Ljusstämning" at Sofiero, with thousands of lights.


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

A new neighborhood in Hesingborg might look like this...
(Close to Henrik Larssons property)

It's called "Maria stationsområde" and will be finished in 2035. It's under construction.





































Helsingborg.se


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

H+ is a project to make the city bigger, and that will result in 8.000 new apartments, new offices, restaurants and shops. This will be built near the harbour and it will be finished in 2035. It's under construction.

Here you get some pictures of the project.








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455712&page=5








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455712&page=5








http://www.fastighetstidningen.se/det-ar-h-som-ska-lyfta-helsingborg/








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455712&page=127








http://hplus.helsingborg.se/








http://hplus.helsingborg.se/


I can see that this project apparently has been discussed in the "Malmö"-thread...


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh, a Helsingborg Construction-thread? I didn't know about it  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1055017


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

Two more photos! 
(Taken by an Iphone)

*Drottninggatan Helsingborg*


*The port of Helsingborg*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg North Harbour (DSCF3178) by akedanerek, on Flickr

Helsingborg Harbour (DSCF3172) by akedanerek, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Project Fika - Rose garden by Allan Bank, on Flickr

Project Fika - Rose garden by Allan Bank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hbg by missfalk11, on Flickr

Från Kärnan by missfalk11, on Flickr

Hbg by missfalk11, on Flickr

Kärnan by missfalk11, on Flickr

Flowers in Helsingborg by frankmh, on Flickr

The brig Tre Kronor visiting Helsingborg (1) by frankmh, on Flickr

The dock by FamiljenHelsingborg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

From the Helsingborg marina by frankmh, on Flickr

The medieval fortress Kärnan in Helsingborg by frankmh, on Flickr


----------



## solbyair (Aug 16, 2004)

I hope they do get investmens in these years. Otherwise, Malmö/Lund (? if Lund ever counts...) will get all the money i Skåneland


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg by Pelle Sten, on Flickr

Helsingborg by Pelle Sten, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg by Johan Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View from above by Susanne Nilsson, on Flickr

View from a Container Crane by Susanne Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A frogs view-Helsingborg Town Hall by Bengt Holm, on Flickr

Project Fika - Rose garden by Allan Bank, on Flickr

Project Fika - Rose garden by Allan Bank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg Sweden 59 by Bengt Holm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg view by Frank, on Flickr

An illuminated bank by Frank, on Flickr

Helsingborg view on the First of Advent by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15581821560









https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_savill/15339074360/in/photostream


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A general view of the harbour at Helsingborg with the Town Hall in the distance by LET, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view of the Northern Harbour in Helsingborg by Frank, on Flickr


----------

